# Tater salad recipe ?



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone got a good tater salad recipe? I need one for this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

I found that simple is best with tater salad

Boil some potatoes with some skin, cut them up and mash a little, mix with some mayo, mustard, salt, pepper and than right before your ready to serve throw some nice crunchy bacon in there

Other than maybe the baked potato-potato salad that I got from the dirt rd BBQ in Navarre, my favorite way to have tater salad


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

andrethegiant said:


> I found that simple is best with tater salad
> 
> Boil some potatoes with some skin, cut them up and mash a little, mix with some mayo, mustard, salt, pepper and than right before your ready to serve throw some nice crunchy bacon in there
> 
> Other than maybe the baked potato-potato salad that I got from the dirt rd BBQ in Navarre, my favorite way to have tater salad


Like above but no mashed potatoes, just "cubed"
Add some real chopped onion.
Maybe some chopped boiled eggs.
And a handful of dried dill weed.


----------

